# Shaving Rash



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

So having worked for myself for 5 years I haven't been shaving everyday just every other. I have also just been using my mach 3 with some water splashed on my face

Now I am heading back out to employment again I have started shaving every morning.

OUCH !! my skin is blotchy and feels like its got heat rash.

So i am after advice on some shaving products to make this routine more bearable


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

i just shave once every 3 days maximum or twice a week. Otherwise i get a shaving rash and a bumpy face.

A hot small towel on the face for a minute or so, to open up the pores, soften the skin and hairs etc. 
Use a good compatible (depending on your skin type) shaving foam/gel (i prefer gel), and a clean sharp blade, using downward motions/along the direction of the hairs


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Have you tried using an Alum Block?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Evil Twin said:


> I have also just been using my mach 3 with some water splashed on my face


You are using a shaving cream/gel aren't you?


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to get this on my neck everytime I shaved with a Mach 3 style razor, so I did a bit of searching online and was recommended the following:

- Get a good brush - badger hair is best (apparantly!)
- Get a good shaving cream - I use Taylors of old bond street but there's loads of choice out there.
- Ditch the Mach 3 and get a dual edged safety razor - I have a Merkur Futur which costs about £35, but first I bought a cheap Wilkinson Sword to give it a try, then spent more once I was happy. Although it may seem expensive for the Merkur, the replacement blades are really cheap - £5 for a pack of 5 - and it's a quality bit of kit.
- To get the best out of the brush and cream you need to pop the brush in a sink full of hot water for 30 seconds or so, then stand it on the side for a few seconds until the water stops flowing off the brush, give it a swipe of two in the shaving cream bowl, then apply it to your dampened skin.
- Grabbing the razor, just drag it across your skin lightly with the grain at first - don't press like you would with a Mach 3 or you WILL bleed :doublesho! The Merkur is quite heavy so it's pretty easy, and you can adjust the closeness of the shave, whereas the cheap one is plastic and pretty light, so you may need to add press slightly to add some weight.
- Once you're done shaving, rinse your skin with cold water and apply a moisturiser if you like.

Reading it back makes it sound like a complete faff, but it's far easier than my babbling makes it seem! Since I changed to the dual edged razor 3 or so years ago I haven't had any problems with razor rash, so it might be worth a go with that, even if you can't be arsed with the rest! Apparently a cut-throat razor is the best bet, but I didn't fancy risking that in a morning!

Hope this helps and sorry for babbling on!


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Phisp said:


> You are using a shaving cream/gel aren't you?


Yep bought some today. Still got bumpy skin though


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Have tried the Wilkinson Sword double edged job and just couldn't get on with it. Gilette Sensor Excel is still the best razor for me.

Assume you use a balm after shaving to calm the burn down?


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Exfoliate once per week. Shave after showering.
Try Bulldog shave gel from Sainsbury - thin cream like consistency but high oil content so razor glides without dragging. I use a Fusion power razor but was happy with a Mach 3 power razor - the vibrations help razor to glide much more easily.
Don't press much at all and go once with the grain then once at right angles and no more.
Rinse razor often, then rinse face in cold water when done. Then use an after shave balm, followed by light moisturiser. Job done.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

If you suffer from razor burn do not get a fusion! One blade is more then enough, de shaver,good cream,brush,alum block. There are loads of vids on YouTube to help


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Always resisted the creams, balms, exfoliator etc etc on account of not being a big woofter 

Looks like I may have to eat my words now though (hope none of the lads round here find out after the years of ribbing I have given them)


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Clenique (sp) for men, they have an exfoliator which is also a pre shave cream and its amazing, stops any shaving rash then there is a cream for post shaving. My sister used to work in Boots in the beauty dept and she got me it one year, tried it and swear by it......


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Evil Twin said:


> Always resisted the creams, balms, exfoliator etc etc on account of not being a big woofter
> 
> Looks like I may have to eat my words now though (hope none of the lads round here find out after the years of ribbing I have given them)


Nothing wrong with looking after your skin mate!

The chaps who think that you are a woofter will end up with knackered looking skin in no time at all.

There are loads of products out there which you could use.

Try www.badgerandblade.com it's a fab site for shaving.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Adam D said:


> Try www.badgerandblade.com it's a fab site for shaving.


NOooooooo I get enough ribbing for being on what everyone else sees as a "sad car cleaning geeks" forum without joining one dedicated to shaving:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I find the Gillette blades especially the fusion ones give me massive shaving rash on my neck, even when shaving properly.

I get best results with Merkur razor and blades or Wilkinson Titanium razor and blades 

Get an allum block too, this soothes shaving rash


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

I always shave while in the shower and haven't had any problems, just trim my sideburns when I get out! 

Got to say that using a balm afterwards is a must!

Anyone else tried King of Shaves menthol shave gel?
By God, it's like sticking your face in the snow! Chilly is an understatement! :doublesho


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

You skin can take up to 6 weeks to get used to shaving everyday with a 'wet razor' IIRC

When I used to shave, It would be shaving in the bath or just after, so it helps soften the hair follicles and opens the glands, a nice amount of foam of in my case was gel, rub it in, leave a min or so, then wet the razor and shave away. AWAYS with the grain. Then cold water to help close the glands, and moisturise if you like.

But I dont shave anymore, just trim my facial hair when I feel like.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.mankind.co.uk/src/PPC/Your-Best-Shave-Ever!-ARTLgrooming_yourbestshave/

should make for a good read for you hope its a little helpful :thumb:


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

I always exfoliate before shaving, leaving exfoliate foam on face for minute while washing body in shower, rinse off. Quickly dry top half of body and semi dry hair ready to shave so that face doesn't dry out. 

I use products from Lush - Razorantium shaving cream (Designed for tough stubble) and a nice sharp Fusion blade, shaving in both direction (after re-applying cream for "up" shave). Then celestial face cream after (designed for sensitive skin). 

Gob done - no red marks, lumps, cuts or soreness!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

be a man and use shaving oil it works lovely i used everyday in the forces as well as a gillette fusion and never had a problem i'm just starting to use the electric razor which is okay but nowhere near as close as a razor gets


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have the exact same problem, so gave up with a close shave and use a beard trimmer :lol:


----------

